# Bonne application pour traduire les textes



## deyvdeyv (27 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je lis beaucoup de livre sur mon ipad , la plupart en anglais et je cherche une application qui me permettrait de traduire tout en lisant mon livre certains passages ou mots dont je ne connais pas.
Avez vous une bonne application qui me permettrait de faire cela ? 
Merci beaucoup
J'espere que j'ai été clair !

merci encore


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2011)

Tu as une App qui s'appelle "Mon traducteur pro HD" (je crois qu'elle est en promo en ce moment)
Mais la manip est un peu plus lourde que sur Mac puisque tu devras copier le texte à traduire, puis fermer iBooks, puis ouvrir ton app de traduction, coller ton texte et lire la traduction, puis fermer ton app de traduction.
Puis revenir à ibooks pour continuer à lire...  Et recommencer dès que tu as un besoin de traduction.


----------



## Lefenmac (27 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu as une App qui s'appelle "Mon traducteur pro HD" (je crois qu'elle est en promo en ce moment)
> Mais la manip est un peu plus lourde que sur Mac puisque tu devras copier le texte à traduire, puis fermer iBooks, puis ouvrir ton app de traduction, coller ton texte et lire la traduction, puis fermer ton app de traduction.
> Puis revenir à ibooks pour continuer à lire...  Et recommencer dès que tu as un besoin de traduction.



Je prends l'info en vol mais tu peux l'utiliser sur tout ordi Mac? Si oui quelle est la qualité?


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Je prends l'info en vol mais tu peux l'utiliser sur tout ordi Mac? Si oui quelle est la qualité?



Sur le mac j'utilise google traduction...Même si parfois c'est assez surprenant.
Cette APP ne fonctionne que sur iPad, je n'en ai pas cherché d'équivalente sur le MAC Apple Store.


----------



## Route 64 (27 Mai 2011)

Merci Pepeye 66,
Grâce à vos conseils j'ai acheté mon traducteur pro Hd ; actuellement il est en promotion à 0,79 .
Il est simple, c'est clair, et il fait correctement son travail.
C'est vrai il faut jouer du copier coller, mais avec le multitâche pas de soucis.


----------

